# Country Pubs with campsites (north west England)



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all,

Does anyone have any first hand experience of a decent family run pub in the North west with a campsite/hardstanding facilities?

I have tried ukcampsites.co.uk but not found aanything of interest.

Otherwise anyone any goos suggestions like a small CL within 60 miles of Manchester. Just want something quiet to relax on.

Ann-Marie


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

teemyob said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Does anyone have any first hand experience of a decent family run pub in the North west with a campsite/hardstanding facilities?
> 
> ...


Hardhurst farm in Derbyshire just off the main road through Hope Valley. Cheap, toilets hygenic but tend to get mud trodden in. Pleasant owners, working farm, cafe onsite for breakfast seems to be open all year round cos the locals use it. Pub is two minutes down the road (allow longer when returning). Downside there's a railway line at one end of the site never bothered us though as not that heavily used. My best mate lives just up the road so tend to use it quite a bit.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thanks for that emgee, but could you pinpoint it a little more please.as we often like stopping in Derby.

cabby


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

cabby said:


> thanks for that emgee, but could you pinpoint it a little more please.as we often like stopping in Derby.


lol - from a certain motorhome site campsite database:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1036

Our database admins would be proud of me!

:wink:

Gerald


----------



## 101368 (Oct 12, 2006)

gerannpasa said:


> cabby said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for that emgee, but could you pinpoint it a little more please.as we often like stopping in Derby.
> ...


That's the place though I wouldn't call the train line busy. The nearest public transport is the three bus stops at the end of the lane which are all by the pub so well less than a mile. Train station is about a mile away. Shopping in Hope or Bradwell about twenty minutes walk. You should be able to get most essentials in either. Hitch N Hike in Hope do a good range of camping bits and stuff like toilet chemicals.

In the same area the CC site at Losehill is open all year and looks good I've never stayed there but did stop by to check it out one day) if a bit pricey.


----------

